# Clutch seems heavy?



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't driven a ton of manual transmission cars, but between the 2006 GTO and the 2008 Corvette the amount of clutch action needed is huge. The Corvette seems very light, and the GTO a bit heavier. Is it the actual clutch plate? Or the way the hydraulic system is setup? Should I have the GTO bled out and new fluid put in? The GTO is drivable, but a bit stiffer, and I'd prefer if I could at least get them closer (when I switch cars I seem to have difficulty adjusting to the new clutch for a few miles).


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It may just be the pivot point on the clutch lever that makes it heavier. I don't think bleeding it will help. May be sticky linkage.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its normal. I test drove a C6 and the clutch was much lighter.


----------

